# 100 Favorites: # 16



## JACE (Jul 18, 2014)

*Brahms: Symphonies Nos. 2 & 3
Bruno Walter, Columbia Symphony Orchestra (Sony)*










Brahms was the first composer from the world of classical music who knocked my socks off. And this Bruno Walter recording of his Second Symphony was my first classical music love, my gateway into the world of classical music. I _still_ love everything about it. When someone asks me about "desert island" music, this is the first CD I mention. I don't think that will ever change.


----------

